# HAM FORMULA ONE

## R4AAS

RAEM-110,  , -69,   .   raem110.ru, ok2014.ru, pobeda.srr.ru:

*  "HAM FORMULA ONE"

     16    1.

  00:00 MSK 15  2014   23:59 MSK 15  2014  .

  MegaLog Contest and Event Team.



    ,  ,          .
     ,    .
        .
   ,     ,      .
  ,  .
    .
    .
  ,   .
     .
   ,   .
    .
    . 
           (   ).
         .



    ,    . 

    Callsign    Fun team of
1    UE16HQ    MegaLog HeadQuarter Team
2    UE16IR    Infiniti Red Bull Racing
3    UE16MP    Mercedes AMG Petronas F1
4    UE16SF    Scuderia Ferrari
5    UE16LT    Lotus F1 Team
6    UE16MM    McLaren Mercedes
7    UE16SA    Sahara Force India F1 Team
8    UE16ST    Sauber F1 Team
9    UE16SR    Scuderia Toro Rosso
10    UE16WR    Williams Martini Racing
11    UE16MT    Marussia F1 Team
12    UE16CT    Caterham F1 Team


 ,       (160, 80, 40, 30, 20, 17, 15, 12, 10) 
   (PHone, CW, DIGItal);
     ,         (PHone, CW, DIGItal)     .

  :

   3 ,      QSO  

15   30     1 .
1   10     2 . 
11   15     3 .

   UE16HQ  3      .

    :

 ( ), ,   1.
  2.
 ,  ,     3.

:

    ,    .

= 8      "HAM FORMULA ONE" 

=   "HAM FORMULA ONE" 

16    3 , 
32    2 , 
48    1  

     (  PHone, CW, DIGItal,      ).

=       9 QSO    (   ).

=       50 ,  3  (  0001  0003 )  .

=              ( ).

      .
      ,   .

http://f1award.ru   . 
           .

  ,           http://f1award.ru

    ,      30      ( 15  2014 ).

    90      ( 15  2015  ). 

 :

         ,          11 ,         . 


! 
        ,      ,            ,    QSO     !        ,     .

http://f1award.ru,     1  2014 .*

----------

RK3DMN

----------


## R4AAS

> (       )     69,      ,   ?


      ,     .     .        .              QSO. 

 31      -69,      PDF: http://pobeda.srr.ru/diploms/69/

----------


## R4AAS

> (  , )    ? 
>   "-6"     ,     ...


     .         ,   ,     .

     ,   .

   :

     .

HAM FORMULA ONE - coming soon...

http://f1award.ru/rules.pdf -  .
http://f1award.ru/arules.pdf -  .

*  , .           .

      2 .

      ""   .*

----------

RA4FOC, Serg

----------


## R9OY

?        .....  ?

----------

